# Kentucky Land For Sale



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

We are putting our land back on here. It is 50 acres more or less.
3 BEDROOM, 2 BATH CLAYTON DOUBLEWIDE, 24X48
The doublewide needs some interior work and some new windows. It is structurally very sound. There are 2 barns, 1-3 stall horse and a storage shed with loft. They also are in need of repair. There is a garden spot, and some strawberries. 3 acres flat next to the creek, the rest is wooded hillside. Blacktop road access. 40 min. to town 20 to nearest gas station. Near Jackson and Hazard Kentucky, SE Kentucky area. Great neighbors, Baptist church 1 mile away. lots of hunting land! We are asking 85,000. There is also a GOOD well on the property that supplies the 2 homes, electric, phone and approved septic. For 15,000 more there is another singlewide 14x70 1986, good condition on the property. The house seat it is on goes with the property. It has electric, phone and approved septic also. It shares the well. THIS PROPERTY ALSO INCLUDES FREE GAS, 170,000 cu. ft. per year!!!!! Please pm me if you want more info! Rachel

P.S.
We have some pictures to post if someone can tell us how to do it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

To Post photos you need flicker, photobucket, or webshots or something like that to upload the photos. When you have the photos there, each photo should have a link provided to copy and paste into a forum (here). 
If you do the link copy and paste into a post here, photos should show.

Angie


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

<a href="http://s940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/?action=view&current=Ourcamera113.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera113.jpg" border="0" alt="Goats"></a>

<a href="http://s940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/?action=view&current=Ourcamera006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera006.jpg" border="0" alt="Garden"></a>

<a href="http://s940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/?action=view&current=Ourcamera096.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera096.jpg" border="0" alt="Garden spot"></a>

<a href="http://s940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/?action=view&current=Ourcamera103.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera103.jpg" border="0" alt="Shed with Loft"></a>

<a href="http://s940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/?action=view&current=Ourcamera120.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera120.jpg" border="0" alt="Horse barn"></a>


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera120.jpg


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Try [ IMG]http://www. your website.com[ /IMG] without the spaces


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

This is the front of the house. I know. It's not fair to show a summer picture in February, but that is the most recent one we have.
http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera205.jpg

This is part of the garden area. It's one of a number of places that could be used for that purpose.
http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera006.jpg

Wider view of garden.
http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera096.jpg

This is the shed with loft. A great place to store junk. Half of the floor is concrete, half dirt.
http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera103.jpg

This is the horse barn. I know this picture makes it look just big enough for a few pigs, but that is because it is was taken from so far away. It's actually got three stalls.
http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera120.jpg

Looking from the deck, beyond the garden.
http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/NelsonCaudill/Ourcamera097.jpg


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

WOW Rachel. If I were thinking of moving, that sure would tempt me.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

how beautiful is that!!!


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

its stunning (starts raiding the couch for pennies)

im having major relocation desire...just no money...dang that combination!

im sure someones going to jump at the chance ot own that peice of paradise!


----------



## RobinD69 (Feb 8, 2010)

RachelC said:


> We are putting our land back on here. It is 50 acres more or less.
> 3 BEDROOM, 2 BATH CLAYTON DOUBLEWIDE, 24X48
> The doublewide needs some interior work and some new windows. It is structurally very sound. There are 2 barns, 1-3 stall horse and a storage shed with loft. They also are in need of repair. There is a garden spot, and some strawberries. 3 acres flat next to the creek, the rest is wooded hillside. Blacktop road access. 40 min. to town 20 to nearest gas station. Near Jackson and Hazard Kentucky, SE Kentucky area. Great neighbors, Baptist church 1 mile away. lots of hunting land! We are asking 85,000. There is also a GOOD well on the property that supplies the 2 homes, electric, phone and approved septic. For 15,000 more there is another singlewide 14x70 1986, good condition on the property. The house seat it is on goes with the property. It has electric, phone and approved septic also. It shares the well. THIS PROPERTY ALSO INCLUDES FREE GAS, 170,000 cu. ft. per year!!!!! Please pm me if you want more info! Rachel
> 
> ...


Why would you want to sell?


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

We want to sell because we feel like we need to get out of debt. We really like the place and had plans and dreams, but God seems to be saying to move on. We are toying with going to Central America for mission work also. The place is pretty, thanks for all the compliments. I guess when you live here every day, you miss that. Thanks for the reminder. Rachel


----------



## mustang4451 (Feb 26, 2010)

could you please tell me what the weather is like there, what are the average winters, summers like?
thanks


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

We are in agricultural zone 6 a. The winters are mild, a little colder than central KY area. This year has been more snowy than most in the last ten years. Winter usually begins around Christmas and lasts through February. We can plant garden( spring Crops) in March. Spring is mild and long, fall the same. Hot summer weather begins in May. Summers go until mid to late Sept. Last frost is May 10, First Oct 10. Summer is humid and hot 80's-90's every day, night temps in the 65-70 range generally. Our area tends to be cooler than other parts of the state. Hope this helps! Rachel


----------



## mommydenise (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow. That is beautiful. i wish i had the money or credit to buy it, but my recent stroke and divorce leaves me only with the ability to rent to own right now. I hope you find a good buyer- someone who will appreciate your place. It looks like and sounds like the perfect place.

Denise


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Is there any work around there? If I could find work, I would be there.


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

To be honest there is limited work opportunities in our area. Coal is the major industry, but now the EPA is not letting too many companies have strip mining permits. Underground mining is still ok. If you have a high school diploma, there are lots of service jobs open. Heating/AC, banks, hospitals, schools, Government jobs, Lumber and logging, and of course the perennial favorite Welfare is doing great business here also! There are quite afew medical jobs in the area, one of the major occupations here. Growing produce, greenhouse, farming direct to consumer is wide open. Kentucky is also leanient on selling baked goods,from your home kitchen( just a certain permit, and stay within their guidelines. Flea markets are also big business here. It's a typical rural area, small potatoes jobs wise, unless you commute to Lexington, 2 1/2 hr. drive one way! Rachel


----------



## horsessoul (Mar 28, 2010)

Any Targets somewhat nearby?
Thank you


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

The nearest Target is in Lexington. Sorry, that is 2 1/2 hrs. away.


----------

